# Safety and Security Officer/EMT/EMS Coordinator-Salve Regina (RI)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Whomever wrote the original posting HAD to have worked at a Mass. State School prior to working at Salve Regina. I had to eliminate a shitload to get it posted. I've tried. I give up. Here's the URL for the posting on HigherEdJobs.com

https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/details.cfm?JobCode=177308617&Title=Safety%20and%20Security%20Officer%2FEMT%2FEMS%20Coordinator

*Safety and Security Officer/EMT/EMS Coordinator*
Salve Regina University offers generous benefits to eligible employees including:


health and dental coverage
life insurance
long-term disability
403B plan
tuition benefits and more

Application Instructions:

Applicants must apply online for any open staff and faculty positions by providing a cover-letter and resume. Pre-employment background checks and reference checks are required of successful candidates. Salve Regina University participates in E-verify.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Salve Regina University

Online App. Form:
http://salve.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=124526&jobboard=148


----------

